# Handy 01724979341



## Petri (28 Oktober 2012)

Habt ihr auch einen anruf in abwesebheit von der nummer 01724979341 gehabtß
WILLKOMMEN ZUR TELEFONSEX FLATERATE
Weiß jetzt nicht was ich machen soll


----------



## Hippo (28 Oktober 2012)

Petri schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch einen anruf in abwesebheit von der nummer 01724979341 gehabtß


Nö



Petri schrieb:


> Weiß jetzt nicht was ich machen soll


Nix
... doch - Rechtschreibregeln lernen, dann lassen sich Posts leichter lesen


----------



## Nanni (30 Oktober 2012)

Hallo Petri,
hier gibts Infos:

https://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?33744-TeleBilling-Ltd.


----------



## Teleton (30 Oktober 2012)

Hi Petri, in den letzten 15 Jahren ist kein einziger Fall bekannt geworden in dem irgendein  Anbieter mit diesem Geschäftmodel tatsächlich sein Glück vor Gericht probiert hätte. Kein "Kunde" wurde verklagt. Nur die Namen und die Formen der Bewerbung wurden geändert.


----------



## jupp11 (30 Oktober 2012)

Nanni schrieb:


> hier gibts Infos:


und hier http://www.tellows.de/num/01724979341


----------

